# damn that was fun



## Kaustik (May 21, 2010)

Hello folks, I was over at a friends the other night and he let me shoot his bowtech for a while. I have always been a gun guy but found shooting the bow to be much more enjoyable. Now i have to go get another tool. It's just so horrible. lol.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!! it is fun.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

*Don't do it*

:secret: You will become addicted and give away all your guns!

And BTW its not a tool.ITS A TOY!


----------



## sphutch001 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Strong Agreement*

I started in the early 80's. Got busy and did not pick up a bow for 20 years. Bought one for my son and found that technology had pasted me by. had to go out and get a "modern" bow. Now, can't put it down. Joined a 3-D Club so i can shoot all year round.:wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Kaustik. Have fun here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Welcome! I think we all have a disease.


----------



## maglitexl (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the addiction!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Welcome,and you will find your money flying out of your pockets! But aint it fun.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

